# Bad numbers...time to move on?



## Thesunnyside (Nov 12, 2015)

I recently got my first blood tests (FSH and AMH) done and while I prepared myself for low numbers, I was surprised how bad these really are:

FSH: 39.4
LH: 19.0
AMH: <0.03 ng/ml

Based on what I've been reading, it looks like a "no go" when it comes to using my own eggs.

Of course, my brain is grasping at straws thinking that *maybe* if I take this supplement/treatment that I could still try with my own eggs. But is this honestly worth the effort? Does anyone out there have any experience with improving numbers that are this bad or should I just start firming up my DE choices?

Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello Thesunnyside

I think if I was in your shoes I would definitely be looking at the DE route to give you the best possible chance of success. Moving to DE is a big rescission but you need to weigh up the odds and I'm sorry to say your numbers would indicate your chances of success with your own eggs would be very slim.

If you wanted to give your own eggs a chance, there are some clinics abroad that offer tandem cycles so you have a donor as a back up if you don't produce any embryos with you own eggs.

Good luck,
Maggie x


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi TheSunnyside,

How old are you if you don't mind me asking? I won't lie - your FSH and AMH levels don't look great. However if you're young enough, your egg quality might be okay and it's possible that you'll be able to produce one or two eggs if stimulated in the right way.

There are specialists who use specific stimulation protocols on women with high FSH/low AMH


----------

